# High School Computers



## Minnow (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, so I'm now officially confused.

I was looking through my course syllabus for my high school and I saw they had four computer classes. They are: 

Computer Applications 1-2
Computer Multimedia & Web Design
Advanced Multimedia
Computer Programming

In order to take Programming you need to have taken Advanced Multimedia, and in order to take that you need to have taken Computer Multimedia & Web Design, and to take that you need to have taken Comp. Applications 1-2.

And, here's the clincher, in order to take Comp. Applications 1-2 you need to be at least a Sophomore.

...

So, what's going on here?


----------



## Zuu (Aug 5, 2009)

Summer courses?


----------



## spaekle (Aug 5, 2009)

Wtf? At my school Computer Science (which is basically a programming class) can be taken as a _substitute_ for Computer Applications. o_O

Are you sure that the syllabus is correct? A lot of the time the syllabus is for the entire county/district/whatever and doesn't always apply directly to every school. You might want to talk to your counselors and ask them about it. If anything, you may be able to test out of the lower classes or apply for the higher ones somehow. I really don't think it's necessary to have all of that other stuff just for programming.

Kind of reminds me of art at my school - there's Art 1 thru Art 4 and then AP Studio Art. I'm technically taking the AP class, but I'm enrolled in Art 4. But that actually works because to take the AP exam all you need to do is pay the fee and mail a portfolio. :|


----------



## Minnow (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, I'm sure it's correct. At first I read it from the syllabus for the particular school on the district's website, then double-checked in these little course planning booklets we got when we chose this year's courses.

Hrm, I've noticed that they also say that you can get them from a teacher recommendation, so maybe you would sign up for the first one and then the teacher would see that you're more advanced and put you in a higher class? 

At first I thought they might be half year classes, some of them, but they're all worth one credit, so I don't think so. Might be summer classes, but I'm not sure how my school does those, and it seems like too much extra trouble for basic computer classes.

I was getting kind of miffed reading about these, though, because the programming one sounds good and maybe the multimedia ones, but the description of the first one sounds like really _really_ basic stuff. (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Google, Typing, etc.)

I'll probably ask the counselors if it bugs me enough.


----------



## spaekle (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, definitely avoid Computer Applications if at all possible, unless you want to spend an entire year watching people's lime green text on hot pink background powerpoints and being taught how to open the start menu and make folders.

Edit: my school's website says you need Algebra II to take CompSci, and I hadn't had that and still took it. :\ This is the kind of thing I meant by the syllabus being incorrect. My school isn't yours by any means, but it probably would be better to talk to a person who knows.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll just take this time to say that that's a _weird_ syllabus for computer classes...  But is that all your school has is 4 computer classes?  Do they just clump everything together, or something?  Cause that would be kinda dumb... 

It shouldn't be too difficult for you to get them all in though...  But it depends on whether the classes last a semester, or an entire year.  If they're all year long, then I'll go with Dezzuu, and recommend you take Summer school (Maybe take some for a required class instead, even; it would free up your schedule, and leave room for more electives later on xD), but seeing as though you're in a different school, and I have no idea how other high schools work, none of this in _any_ of my post is probably even relevant.


----------



## Vyraura (Aug 7, 2009)

Are they semester classes?


----------

